# 1 million step challenge



## Liz Woodlands (Jul 22, 2018)

Just starting week 4 and doing OK. Achievng over 11000 steps each day. About 5000 a day more than I used to do.   I have lost 5 stone in weight prior to starting the challenge and have been 'stuck for quite awhile. The first week I lost 3 lbs and was thrilled, made a concerted effort to stick to plan, last week  gained 1.5lbs and this week I have gained 1lb. Feeling rather disappointed. Any suggestions


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Liz and welcome to the forum.   Firstly well done on the step count and the 5 stone weight loss.  Although disappointing for you you've still had a net loss of 0.5lb since starting the step challenge.  When you say 'stick to plan' is this a diet plan?  Exercise of any sort will benefit your health even if you don't always see a weight reduction if that's you're aiming for.  It could be you need to increase the amount and type of exercise to see more of an impact - jogging, swimming, cycling etc


----------



## Liz Woodlands (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Matt, yep been doing Slimming World for a while now. There is currently no way I can increase the exercise, as it is, from before the start of the Million step challenge to doing it, I have increased my steps by 100% and its killing me, but I keep plodding on. Thanks for replying though.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2018)

Keep going Liz


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Liz. I can understand that you feel a bit disappointed, but don't lose sight of the fact you've already lost 5 stone, that's a great achievement, so very well done!

I think weight loss does often slow up a little, but in the grand scheme of what you've already achieved, this recent small gain is almost certainly just a little blip. It may be down to the weather and drinking more water before your weigh in, hormones, a bit of extra muscle from all your excercise  or just an annoying hiccup and you will suddenly start losing again. 

Keep going and concentrate on how good you feel after your exercise and as Matt said, the benefits to your health. Good luck.


----------

